# Rural Heritage Draft Horse Plow Day at Sleepy Hollow State Park



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
April 18, 2007

Contacts: Tim Machowicz 517-651-6217 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Rural Heritage Draft Horse Plow Day at Sleepy Hollow State Park

Department of Natural Resources park and recreation officials today announced that Sleepy Hollow State Park will host the first annual Draft Horse Plow Day on Saturday, May 5, from 9:30 a.m. to 3 p.m. 

Local and regional draft horse teams will demonstrate the skill and beauty of traditional farming methods, including driving and hands-on fieldwork such as plowing. Owners and trainers will be on hand to introduce visitors to the giant working horses and share information about traditional farming, draft horse handling, hitching and driving. Free wagon rides will be given for an up-close look at how our ancestors farmed the land. 

Agriculture and rural tradition are an important part of the communities surrounding Sleepy Hollow, and the Draft Horse Plow Day is one way to share the experience of rural life with visitors and the public, said Park Supervisor Tim Machowicz. Through GO-Get Outdoors events such as Plow Day we celebrate traditional Michigan and those involved in preserving the rural heritage, culture, and resources that we all cherish.

Draft Horse Plow Day is sponsored by the draft horse chapter of the Sleepy Hollow Trail Riders Association.

Sleepy Hollow State Park is located at 7835 East Price Rd. in Laingsburg, just 25 minutes north of Lansing, with easy access from US-127. For more information contact Sleepy Hollow State Park at (517) 651-6217.

All motor vehicles entering a state park or recreation area must display a Motor Vehicle Permit, available for purchase at the entrance. Cost is $24 for resident annual and $6 for resident daily. A non-resident annual is $29 and a non-resident daily is $8.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

